# Robić z mordy dupę



## dreamlike

Witam. "Robić z dupy mordę" to wyrażenie dosadne, żeby nie powiedzieć wulgarne. Spotykacie się z nim często? Jeśli tak, to czy gości tylko na ustach.. szemranych elementów czy nie widzicie nic złego w użyciu takiego wyrażenia przez wykształconych ludzi celem wzmocnienia ekspresji i sami go używacie? Przyznam się, że nierzadko zdarza mi się powiedzieć "nie rób z mordy dupy" jeśli gołosłowność jakiegoś osobnika lub brak uczciwości bardzo mnie poraża. 

A może ktoś po raz pierwszy widzi takie wyrażenie? W woj. lubelskim jest bardzo popularne. Pozdrawiam


----------



## Rusak963

Pierwszy raz słyszę. Warmińsko - mazurskie.


----------



## BezierCurve

Znam, chociaż nie miałem jeszcze okazji użyć.

Przy okazji, myślę, że wykształcenie to jedna sprawa, a sposób radzenia sobie z emocjami to trochę inna. I nie jest to z mojej strony ocena, bo sam czasami po prostu muszę się odwołać do cięższego kalibru określeń. Żeby nie zwariować.


----------



## majlo

Chyba gdzieś kiedyś słyszałem, ale nawet nie kojarzę, co ono znaczy.


----------



## kknd

przyznam, że pierwszy raz, a i sens nie jest dla mnie jasny… słyszałem jednak coś o „wycieraniu sobie kimś gęby”.


----------



## perevoditel

Stanowczo pierwszy raz coś takiego słyszę, ale co do przekleństw w ogólności - wszystko zależy od tego, w jakich kręgach się obracamy, i wcale nie mówię tu o wykształceniu.


----------



## marco_2

Znam tylko "Nie rób z gęby cholewy."


----------



## ryba

Cześć, Dreamlike. Ja nie słyszałem tego wyrażenia, ale nie miałbym najmniejszych problemów z jego zrozumieniem, bo jest skonstruowane analogicznie to trochę grzeczniejszego wyrażenia, które dobrze znam i czasem używam: _robić z gęby trampek_. Pewnie wzięło się ono z kolei od bardziej literackiego (i kanonicznego) _robić z gęby cholewę_, wspomnianego przez Marco_2.


----------



## ewa11

dreamlike said:


> Witam. "Robić z dupy mordę" to wyrażenie dosadne, żeby nie powiedzieć wulgarne. Spotykacie się z nim często? Jeśli tak, to czy gości tylko na ustach.. szemranych elementów czy nie widzicie nic złego w użyciu takiego wyrażenia przez wykształconych ludzi celem wzmocnienia ekspresji i sami go używacie? Przyznam się, że nierzadko zdarza mi się powiedzieć "nie rób z mordy dupy" jeśli gołosłowność jakiegoś osobnika lub brak uczciwości bardzo mnie poraża.
> 
> A może ktoś po raz pierwszy widzi takie wyrażenie? W woj. lubelskim jest bardzo popularne. Pozdrawiam



Pierwszy raz widzę, ale podoba mi się (wcześniej słyszałam tylko "robić z gęby cholewę"). I myślę, że nie ma nic złego w użyciu go, jeśli ktoś jest wyjątkowo nierzetelny 

Pozdrawiam 

Edit: robienie z gęby trampek - też fajne, choć mniej dosadne


----------



## LilianaB

How fascinating it may seem, it would not climb up my vocal cords


----------



## Ben Jamin

ryba said:


> Cześć, Dreamlike. Ja nie słyszałem tego wyrażenia, ale nie miałbym najmniejszych problemów z jego zrozumieniem, bo jest skonstruowane analogicznie to trochę grzeczniejszego wyrażenia, które dobrze znam i czasem używam: _robić z gęby trampek_. Pewnie wzięło się ono z kolei od bardziej literackiego (i kanonicznego) _robić z gęby cholewę_, wspomnianego przez Marco_2.


Chyba_ robić z gęby trampki?
_A poza tym, to czy nie lepiej zachować te bardziej dosadne wyrażenia na wyjątkowe okazje? W Polsce, i wśród Polaków na obczyźnie inflacja wulgarności przerwała wszystkie tamy. Klną szewcy i murarze, studenci i dyrektorzy, senatorzy i ministrowie, rzeka chamstwa rozlewa się śmierdzącą falą po kraju i świecie.


----------



## BezierCurve

Istnieje jeszcze pokrewne: "mieć w gębie/mordzie trampka" (czyli odczuwać efekty kaca).

Co do inflacji: tak szerokie rozpowszechnienie się niektórych wulgaryzmów zwiastuje ich nieuniknione zdewaluowanie. Czyli wkrótce staną się w naszych uszach zbyt wyświechtane, żeby dosadnie oddać intencje rozmówcy; juz teraz można zauważyć zapotrzebowanie na nowe słowa, a z braku rodzimej inwencji przyswajamy modne "fuck", "WTF" itp.

Osobiście też jestem za oszczędnym dozowaniem wulgaryzmów, ale oczywiście kijem w/w rzeki nie zawrócimy, więc pozostaje się przystosować.


----------



## LilianaB

Never. You should never give in to the trends followed by others, unless you like them.


----------



## BezierCurve

Przyjmując tę zasadę do dziś mówiłbym swojej lepszej połowie: "daj, at ja pobruszu, a ty pocziwaj". 

Nie przeczę, pomimo swojej niepraktyczności miałoby to swój urok.


----------



## LilianaB

Why not.  This  is charming.


----------



## majlo

LilianaB said:


> How fascinating it may seem, it would not climb up my vocal cords


I think we're pretty much starting to figure that out on our own.


----------



## Ben Jamin

BezierCurve said:


> Istnieje jeszcze pokrewne: "mieć w gębie/mordzie trampka" (czyli odczuwać efekty kaca).
> 
> Co do inflacji: tak szerokie rozpowszechnienie się niektórych wulgaryzmów zwiastuje ich nieuniknione zdewaluowanie. Czyli wkrótce staną się w naszych uszach zbyt wyświechtane, żeby dosadnie oddać intencje rozmówcy; juz teraz można zauważyć zapotrzebowanie na nowe słowa, a z braku rodzimej inwencji przyswajamy modne "fuck", "WTF" itp.
> 
> Osobiście też jestem za oszczędnym dozowaniem wulgaryzmów, ale oczywiście kijem w/w rzeki nie zawrócimy, więc pozostaje się przystosować.


To jest zjawisko bardziej kulturowe (czy raczej antykulturowe) niż językowe.


----------



## ryba

Ben Jamin said:


> Chyba_ robić z gęby trampki?_



Nie, no co Ty. A dlaczego? Liczbą pojedynczą od _trampków_ jest _trampek_ i jest rodzaju męskiego. A jak chodzi Ci o liczbę, to _cholewa_ też występuje tu w liczbie pojedynczej. _Robić z gęby cholewę_. _Nie robić z gęby cholewy_. _Robić z gęby trampek_. _Nie robić z gęby trampka_.



dreamlike said:


> "Robić z dupy mordę"



Ale jak?


----------



## Ben Jamin

ryba said:


> Nie, no co Ty. A dlaczego? Liczbą pojedynczą od _trampków_ jest _trampek_ i jest rodzaju męskiego. A jak chodzi Ci o liczbę, to _cholewa_ też występuje tu w liczbie pojedynczej. _Robić z gęby cholewę_. _Nie robić z gęby cholewy_. _Robić z gęby trampek_. _Nie robić z gęby trampka_.
> 
> Zmyliło mnie użycie liczby pojedynczej. Zawsze mówiło się trampki, w liczbie mnogiej. Nie pamiętam, żebym kiedykolwiek słyszał 'jeden trampek', dlatego myślałem, że to dopełniacz liczby mnogiej.


----------



## ryba

Aha. No tak, są takie rzeczowniki, które mają rzadko używaną liczbę pojedynczą.  Pozdrawiam serdecznie,


----------



## dreamlike

ryba said:


> Ale jak?



Hehe, w nazwie tematu jest "poprawne" wyrażenie


----------

